# PRLs and the Thunderbolt



## Bateluer (Jun 14, 2011)

Stop me if I'm wrong here, but I've been under the impression that the old method of updating PRLs, *228, option 2, damaged the LTE SIM card on the Thunderbolt.

Now, I've noticed that my PRL number is 15011, and a friends is 149xx. I recall on my old Droid 1, PRLs were much more recent than these numbers. Is this relevant with how the TB handles 3G anymore, or how to do we update it?


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

My understanding is that PRLs aren't the same for everybody. I was under the impression that different PRLs went to different regions of the country and different devices, so you can't just blindly compare one with another.


----------



## kxs783kms (Jul 18, 2011)

Yes, me and my wife both have TB's. In the same house, her's is on PRL 15011(Verizon towers) and mine is on 13008(Hybrid network), which are the old Alltel towers that Verizon bought. We get much better service on the Hybrid network, so I usually call my local Verizon corporate store and have them push the PRL ota. When we get on the Hybrid towers, it will eventually jump itself back on the Verizon towers after an unspecified amount of time, so I just call them up and have them switch us back on the Alltel ones. And it really makes a big difference. We still receive calls no matter which towers we're on. But on Verizon towers we have no bars showing, versus the Hybrid network were we keep a constant 3-4 bars showing. Which translate into better battery life, since it's not spending a ridiculous amount of time looking for a signal. Hope that helps.


----------



## Bateluer (Jun 14, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> My understanding is that PRLs aren't the same for everybody. I was under the impression that different PRLs went to different regions of the country and different devices, so you can't just blindly compare one with another.


Hmm, it changed regularly on my Droid. Thought you were supposed to run the update every few months or so, keep your phone current with where the towers are.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Bateluer said:


> Hmm, it changed regularly on my Droid. Thought you were supposed to run the update every few months or so, keep your phone current with where the towers are.


"Current" is in the eyes of the beholder. What VZW calls "Current" may actually remove towers. See *kxs783kms*'s post for a great example. As for as if you're _supposed_ to, well, I wouldn't say that. I would say that if you're having reception issues, it's worth trying. But it's not necessarily something you _need_ nor even necessarily _should_ do.


----------



## TodesEngel (Jul 6, 2011)

*228 is supposedly supposed to brick your SIM...

http://androidforums.com/htc-thunderbolt/299201-important-tip-do-not-228-when-you-receive.html

Also, I broke my first SIM card and had to get a new one.
/me is a sheep.


----------



## 06ms6 (Jul 21, 2011)

I've *228 on my TB several times. All that comes up is a message saying my SIM card activated something blah blah.

Nothing on my phone changed though. I highly doubt it will mess up the SIM, it's just unnecessary.


----------



## mcmillanje (Jun 6, 2011)

"06ms6 said:


> I've *228 on my TB several times. All that comes up is a message saying my SIM card activated something blah blah.
> 
> Nothing on my phone changed though. I highly doubt it will mess up the SIM, it's just unnecessary.


at launch it borked the sim...
But Verizon patched the network side so it wont.

However, still does nothing so its a waste of ~55 seconds of your life and 12% battery.


----------

